# My Chancellor Antique Tower Humidor came in Friday



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it finally came in Friday. I got it of of the devils site for $630, what a steal!!! I have been working on seasoning it and setting it up. My COII should be here Thursday to help spead up the process. I currently have 3 1/2 lbs of beads in it in 7 -1/2 bags. I wiped all the walls down with distilled water and have been putting cups of distilled hot water in there regularly! Now I just need to get a couple of fans seems like the bottom stays the dryest? about 6 off from the top? Here are some pictures of it. Sorry about the bad photography. Now how am I ever going to fill this thing up? :ss BTW the boxes in there are empty boxes I got from the B&M to make it look better. What do yall think ? I love it!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats! :tu


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

That is one fine looking piece of furniture! Very nice.:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, now that's a piece of furnature. Looks like you have a mission to fill it up!!!


----------



## silversvt01 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, that is fantastic!! :tu:tu:tu

danny


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

That is one sweet looking piece. :tu Did you buy the table and chairs to match it.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

pakrat said:


> That is one sweet looking piece. :tu Did you buy the table and chairs to match it.


 Hahahaha! No. I was gonna put it in my office but the gitlfriend said it matches so good with the furniture in the living room, why don't you put it here! :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Whoa! That is an awesome addition, congrats!!! That's a great price too!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

That thing is bitchin' :tu

Nice pick up. Filling that bad boy up should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

That is really nice


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> Now how am I ever going to fill this thing up? :ss


Nice tower! As for how to fill it up... the Devil site will own your soul. Soon, you will no longer be asking yourself how you are going to fill it up... you will be questioning whether you should have picked up two humis.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Nice tower! As for how to fill it up... the Devil site will own your soul. Soon, you will no longer be asking yourself how you are going to fill it up... you will be questioning whether you should have picked up two humis.


:r I have already bout like 5 boxes since I bought this humi! I guess the real questions is how long will it take me to fill it up. If I keep going at this rate, probably not long. I dont imagine I can sustain that though! :gn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, a Grandfather clock of the same wood would look amazing right next to that!


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I can only hope that someday I will have the funds and an o.k. from the wife to make such an incredible pickup! Looks great!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately it is not big enough. :dr Ask Ratters.:ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Sexy beast!


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

That is beautiful!!! Very nice :tu:ss


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> You know, a Grandfather clock of the same wood would look amazing right next to that!


Actually, I was thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Very nice. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately it is not big enough. :dr Ask Ratters.:ss


:r I have no doubt that your wise gorilla wisdom is right!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That is very nice looking! Fits into the house nicely....much better than my Igloo cooler!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like it is seasoning very nicely. I haven't added any water to it today and it looks to be keeping a fairly steady humidity. Top and middle is at 72% and bottom at 65%! I guess I need a few fans in there to level out the humidity. Can't wait foe the Cigar Oasis II to get here! I bet by next weekend I can start adding cigars!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! That thing looks awesome. Enjoy filling it! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one tall tower.

Have fun and enjoy filling that up. :tu


----------

